# Printing on a Rash Guard



## DigitalGregCom (Nov 7, 2014)

hello,

does anyone have experience using heat transfer sheets with a heat press on a rash guard?

if so, what paper did you use?

I plan on printing on white rash guards.


I've searched the forums and I'm only coming across people looking for rash guards.

thank you in advance


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

I think rash guards are polyester, you would be better using sublimation rather than transfers.


----------



## DigitalGregCom (Nov 7, 2014)

diveuk said:


> I think rash guards are polyester, you would be better using sublimation rather than transfers.


Correct. Rash guards are made of spandex/nylon/polyester.

I've seen my girlfriend TRY to iron a polyester shirt lol. I don't know if it exists, but I was hoping for a way to get a simple 2-to-3 color logo onto a rash guard without melting it..... maybe a transfer that doesn't need a high temperature. 

Thank you for your response. I am new to printing shirts (hobbie)


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

If it is only a simple 2-3 colour logo then vinyl is something you should consider, I am in the Uk but if you are in USA look at the "Stahls" website, lots of products and information there.


----------



## DigitalGregCom (Nov 7, 2014)

diveuk said:


> If it is only a simple 2-3 colour logo then vinyl is something you should consider, I am in the Uk but if you are in USA look at the "Stahls" website, lots of products and information there.


Thank you. I will look into the Vinyl process. I just looked at your website. very cool.
I like the shark shirt and mug. 

I dive, too. the shirts and rashguards I will be printing are for my South Florida Scuba Diving website.


----------



## woohooguy (Dec 23, 2012)

try PS High Tech from siser, it applies on low temperature. hopefully you wont roast the rash guard.


----------

